# Scag 3 wheel rider??? .......... UPDATE



## rospaw (Sep 19, 2017)

Anyone ever use a Scag three wheel rider? This is a true rider with seat and arm rests. 60" cut with a 23hp Kaw. I bought one today to play with. Needs a little TLC to the deck wheels but nothing my welding skills can't fix.  Runs great after cleaning out, drives, cuts (blades turn)


----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 21, 2017)

Any pics?  I bet that thing can chew up some grass quick and is perfect for larger areas.


----------



## rospaw (Sep 22, 2017)

rjcruiser said:


> Any pics?  I bet that thing can chew up some grass quick and is perfect for larger areas.



Thsi is what it looks like in about the condition. They say on the net that this mower will cut hilly terrian better that any other type of mower. Not sure why it will? 

pic from the net


----------



## Snookpimpin (Sep 22, 2017)

looks like it would foam the beer up a bit


----------



## WayneB (Sep 22, 2017)

I have a ferris similar to the scag, it's true about the slopes, they don't tip over easily, the steer tire will slide out downhill first.

If I were to upgrade, it would be to the same style; just newer. 
Great for getting under low branches and shrubs.


----------



## rjcruiser (Sep 22, 2017)

It looks like a walk behind with a sulky instead of the velke. Is it hydro drive? Or belt driven?  Those old walk behind are almost indestructible. I had a snapper that had the 15hp kohler on it and it was a beast.


----------



## rospaw (Sep 22, 2017)

rjcruiser said:


> It looks like a walk behind with a sulky instead of the velke. Is it hydro drive? Or belt driven?  Those old walk behind are almost indestructible. I had a snapper that had the 15hp kohler on it and it was a beast.



Hydro drive like a Zero turn. Pretty beefy built unit. My normal mower is a Ferris Z1000 60" and it has been a gem! Main reason for buying this mower was the motor is that same as my other mower. Hr meter say 233hrs.


----------



## rospaw (Sep 22, 2017)

WayneB said:


> I have a ferris similar to the scag, it's true about the slopes, they don't tip over easily, the steer tire will slide out downhill first.
> 
> If I were to upgrade, it would be to the same style; just newer.
> Great for getting under low branches and shrubs.



That what i have read on the net about it just can't understand why. I guess it's due to being long and the motor being so low / right on top of the deck? I will take it for a full ride suday. 

Hope the thing doesn't buck me off  I like to cut the grass fast!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Sep 23, 2017)

those things are more fun than 6 Flags.  when you turn, you are on the outside of the curve and you will fly.  they are great about cutting up under low growing shrubs and trees.  Most women prefer  them because they can cut under stuff and not have to get into the tree or shrub themselves.

the only real issue I know with then is crossing ditches. The mower will dip down, and gets a little awkward.  

The winch under the seat is to raise the front of the deck for loading, taking blades off and such.


----------



## rospaw (Oct 19, 2017)

UPDATE!
This thing is great! The mower cuts very good. I have small hills (can't remember what they are called) in my front pasture/yard that prevent ruts. They way this mower is designed being the cutter deck is out front, it just glides right over them without scalping. For a 61" deck that is impressive. Zero will not do it. You have to straddle both sides the get creative on deck height to cut the top.  
When i go to make a 90 deg turn cutting it sends me (rear) of the mower wide but cuts the corner much better than either of my zero's. WARNING if you are running fast with the arm rests up, this thing will throw you off!  (even IF you have the seat bolted down or not)  You can steer it easy with one hand for those "beer and mower" guys.  The seat sits on a leaf spring type seat up. I thought it would "buck" but to my surprise it doesn't and is a good ride. 
Now the front tilt/raise the deck system is pretty ghetto. Very simple and i guess that is a good thing but that boat winch hand crank thing is .... well, ghetto.  
 Scag builds some good stuff and i give this mower a very good rating. Was going to make a ruff cut / in the wooded area / by the pond type / bushhog type of mower but i think i will make it a my go to lawn mower. 
I think i will put a helmet on  and try a fairly steep bank (45deg / 100' long / 50' deep) up next to my drive that has to be cut sideways. Usually cut it with a bushhog and a 56hp 4x4 tractor only when it's dry. This mower will have a true test on this hill and it will be a true test for me. They way it is built you can't just jump off ..... well i don't THINK you can. 

(neighbor drove by and was trying to figure out what the heck i was cutting with.)


----------



## rospaw (Oct 19, 2017)

NE GA Pappy said:


> those things are more fun than 6 Flags.  when you turn, you are on the outside of the curve and you will fly.  they are great about cutting up under low growing shrubs and trees.  Most women prefer  them because they can cut under stuff and not have to get into the tree or shrub themselves.
> 
> the only real issue I know with then is crossing ditches. The mower will dip down, and gets a little awkward.
> 
> The winch under the seat is to raise the front of the deck for loading, taking blades off and such.



Spot ON! You know the mower. Man, you can get some "SLING" speed when turning! Ordered a new set of armrest for it.


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 20, 2017)

Is it hydro driven with the feet?

I will say, I've cut some steep hills with walkbehinds.  They have such a low center of gravity, don't think you could flip it.  But with the seat, you may have trouble.

Good luck and glad to hear it's cutting well.


----------



## rospaw (Oct 20, 2017)

rjcruiser said:


> Is it hydro driven with the feet?
> 
> I will say, I've cut some steep hills with walkbehinds.  They have such a low center of gravity, don't think you could flip it.  But with the seat, you may have trouble.
> 
> Good luck and glad to hear it's cutting well.



Yes, hydro drive with the best set up for hyd cooler i have seen on any mower and About a 3 gal hyd tank.
 That is the other odd thing. The pedal is a "rocker" type pedal drive is the best way to describe it but you would have to have a 25 size shoe to F and backwards without lifting/moving your foot. I guess it's made to where you lift your toe area off, move foot back 6" and use your heal to brake/rev. Now the rev is only about a inch to depress to be WIDE OPEN rev. It will flat out FLY in rev!  Very strange to drive but very simple system. I'm thinking about tack welding a foot plate on it for a trial run.


----------



## WayneB (Oct 22, 2017)

careful at pond edges, the rear can slide and you take a dunk!
Best to wait until morning dew has burned off, and underlying soil is dry.

I'd rather not share how I discovered this...


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 23, 2017)

rospaw said:


> Yes, hydro drive with the best set up for hyd cooler i have seen on any mower and About a 3 gal hyd tank.
> That is the other odd thing. The pedal is a "rocker" type pedal drive is the best way to describe it but you would have to have a 25 size shoe to F and backwards without lifting/moving your foot. I guess it's made to where you lift your toe area off, move foot back 6" and use your heal to brake/rev. Now the rev is only about a inch to depress to be WIDE OPEN rev. It will flat out FLY in rev!  Very strange to drive but very simple system. I'm thinking about tack welding a foot plate on it for a trial run.



Wonder if you could adjust the hydros to run faster forward and not so fast in reverse.

I will say, on any walk behind, hydros are so easy compared to the belt drive models.  Never thought it would be that big of a deal until you try a hydro drive.

Very cool mower for sure.


----------

